# 50iu Of HGH



## s4m (Oct 25, 2008)

After coming off everything 8 weeks ago i looked in my fridge today and i have 50 iu of hgh and im not sure what to do with it, i could run 5 iu for 10 days, 2.5 iu for 20 days, do it all at once! or try and get rid. Any suggestions?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

When are you planning on going back on?

Will you be getting more gh to utilise this with in conjunction later?


----------



## s4m (Oct 25, 2008)

After a year on i intend to stay off AAS for a while and current cashflow wont allow me to buy any more HGH this HGH will be past its sellby date before i can get any more!


----------



## piper (Jan 4, 2009)

Sell it! Even if u can't get full price back least u can use the cash..


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Just run it at 5iu PWO until gone


----------



## s4m (Oct 25, 2008)

yeah jw sounds like a plan,I guess 2.5iu a day aint worth a [email protected]!


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

Save it for your next run or sell it; nonsense to run only 50iu of gh.


----------

